# Im back woo i love the internet



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

before Paxtons bath inside with her toy from deb
[attachment=32264ax_inside.jpg]

here she is outside playing:
[attachment=32266ax_yard.jpg]

and after her bath (my little girl is growing up!)
[attachment=32262:after_bath_pax.jpg]

[attachment=32263:closeup_pax.jpg]


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Parker with the sun in his eyes:
[attachment=32267arker_sun.jpg]

and the girls in their new dresses i made this weekend

[attachment=32268:girls_new_dress.jpg]


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

The P's are SO cute!!!! I LOVE pictures of them!! The dresses are ADORABLE!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

P3 are adorable! I love the dresses...and the matching bows too. Are they Marj's?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

they are all adorable, and is it me...or does paxton kinda look like mini?? :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Beautiful pictures. Ms Paxton sure does clean up pretty.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

those bows i already had..they arent a perfect match lke marj would make but they have choc and pink like the dresses so now they have an outfit to wear with them. i got those bows on ebay a long time ago.

i used to think paxton looked like pix but she def has her own look..i think they r both pretty girls of course im partial. :blush: i think mini looks more like pix but u see mini more than i do.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Such a cute family you have, Jaimie. The dresses are great.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Those p's are precious! Pristine, priceless, perfect, playful, hmmmmm. I know that are more descriptive words that start with p, but I have now gone blank.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:aktion033: Beautiful kids Jaimie. I love the pink and brown argyle. Yep....Paxton is growing up. They all look so sweet.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww she's stunning.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

So CUTE!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Too CUTE....All Three!!!!!! Your little one has a nice thick coat for sure, in fact they all look like they do!!! The dresses are adorable, too preppy for words!!!!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

CUTE pictures! :wub: All three P's look adorable...:wub: :wub: Paxton looks so well groomed!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AWWW!!!


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

So, so cute...


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

So cute! :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Holy Cow, they are all so gorgeous!!!

Look how big Paxton is :wub:


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG Jaimie, Paxton has the cutest face and i LOVE her coat. Very lovely pup, as your others are too. They look happy :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Paxton is growing up! *sniffle* She is a doll!! All your babies are! So hey...where is Parkers matching argyle vest! Real men can wear pink ya know! :wub:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> Oh Paxton is growing up! *sniffle* She is a doll!! All your babies are! So hey...where is Parkers matching argyle vest! Real men can wear pink ya know! :wub:[/B]



haha i actually plan to make him a brown vest with the pink argyle tie but need to find the right brown b4 i can


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a BEAUTIFUL bunch of babes :wub: . Sarah


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

> before Paxtons bath inside with her toy from deb
> [attachment=32264ax_inside.jpg]
> 
> here she is outside playing:
> ...


They are just darling Jaime! So cute!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

They are all so cute! 

How are the three getting along? Did they immediately accept Paxton into the group?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awww


cut pictures 

kat


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> They are all so cute!
> 
> How are the three getting along? Did they immediately accept Paxton into the group?[/B]



pixel and paxton have pretty much been friends from the start....they love to chase and tumble with each other outside and every now and then they end up snuggling together in the same bed at work. it just makes my heart melt to see them. i think parker is glad to have paxton around b/c it keeps the girls together away from him and when he wants to play its when he wants to not when another tries to initiate it. so as a whole i think the 3 work out perfectly together..the pod is full for now haha


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Awwww!!!! They are 2cute! How old is Paxton now?


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Paxton is looking extra adorable in those pics! She's growing up, but still has that sweet puppy cuteness! I love their dresses too, and I bet Parker will look smashing in his harness.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Adorable! :aktion033:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jaimie -- how do you ever get ANYTHING done with the 3 Ps around??!!! They are just sooooooooooooooooo precious. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow! I can't believe how she has grown! Precious pics of your pups, Jaime. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh my gosh, she is sooooo pretty! I love her face, I really do.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

They are all soooo Adorable! :wub: :wub: Love the dresses! You do such a great job!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Paxton sure has grown up, she is so cute!! I love her little face


----------



## birdsong123 (Feb 25, 2007)

> Parker with the sun in his eyes:
> [attachment=32267arker_sun.jpg]
> 
> and the girls in their new dresses i made this weekend
> ...


OMG, those dresses are to die for. And the fluffy little bath queen. I love how they smell and feel after a bath. Ahhh. What cuties!


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

Cute pics! I love the dresses!!


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

I love those P's!

They are so cute!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, they are all such beautiful malts!!! :wub: I bet they get a ton of attention wherever they go!!
Paxton sure has grown, what a beautiful girl she has turned into!!


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

Awww how cute! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

The Ps are super CUTE!!!! :wub: I love Paxton and Pixel's dresses!!!! I can't believe how big Paxton is getting...It seems like just yesterday you were going to the airport to pick her up!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

she is growing up from a precious little furball into a full grown beauty :wub: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... Adorable... Jaimie I just love your sense of style with the outfits you make... and the way your house looks! Need a roomate???? hehehe  :biggrin:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awwww great pictures. :biggrin: Paxton is so adorable! :wub:


----------

